# Indonesian/Malay: hukum syara



## sainsbury

Can anybody tell me what does 'hukum syara' mean?
Thanks


----------



## lukebeadgcf

> Can anybody tell me what does 'hukum syara' mean?
> Thanks



Can you try to write it in Arabic Script? Do you mean حكم السيارة, or something else?


----------



## sainsbury

lukebeadgcf said:


> Can you try to write it in Arabic Script? Do you mean حكم السيارة, or something else?


 
i dont know about arabic script, it's written in letters.


----------



## lukebeadgcf

It looks to me like "governance of a car", but that doesn't sound right. Hopefully someone else will have a better answer.


----------



## sainsbury

lukebeadgcf said:


> It looks to me like "governance of a car", but that doesn't sound right. Hopefully someone else will have a better answer.


 

I hope so, thanks anyway


----------



## Simomi

Yes, that looks like "the governance of a car" ...


----------



## Abu Rashid

It means "Islamic Shari'ah ruling" ie. a ruling made by a faqih (jurisprudent) from the Islamic sources regarding an issue.


----------



## cherine

Abu Rashid, where did you get that meaning? 
Sainsbury, please provide the context (one or more sentences) where you found these word. It's not clear what they are, and they can be even another language and not Arabic.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Because I've seen it written before.

It's the Indonesian/Malaysian way of transcribing Arabic into Latin (sy = ش) and I've seen the exact phrase in some Indonesian Islamic leaflets.


----------



## shafaq

As it was here.


----------



## the-moon-light

Abu Rashid said:


> Because I've seen it written before.
> 
> It's the Indonesian/Malaysian way of transcribing Arabic into Latin (sy = ش) and I've seen the exact phrase in some Indonesian Islamic leaflets.


 
*True! *


----------



## the-moon-light

Abu Rashid said:


> It means "Islamic Shari'ah ruling" ie. a ruling made by a faqih (jurisprudent) from the Islamic sources regarding an issue.


 
*Correct!*

I've seen the website and translate it. It means:

*hukum: ruling*
*Syara: Shari'ah*

So the whole meaning will be: 
Islamic Shari'ah ruling.​
_I hope that's help you  _
_Salam.._​


----------



## cherine

Abu Rashid said:


> Because I've seen it written before.
> 
> It's the Indonesian/Malaysian way of transcribing Arabic into Latin (sy = ش) and I've seen the exact phrase in some Indonesian Islamic leaflets.


In this case, it's not an Arabic word, and you should've said that. 
I'll move the thread to the Other Languages forum.


----------



## Abu Rashid

Nope, the words are still Arabic, they're just transcribed into a foreign script.


----------



## cherine

You mean that Arabic has حكم سيارة for حكم الشريعة ? 
Using Arabic loan words in another language doesn't change the fact that it's a foreign language. Or am I missing something?


----------



## stupoh

Abu Rashid said:


> It means "Islamic Shari'ah ruling" ie. a ruling made by a faqih (jurisprudent) from the Islamic sources regarding an issue.



Since it's now tagged Indonesian/Malay, as an Indonesian native speaker I just want to confirm that this is correct.


----------



## Pierre Lucien

Labrousse's Indonesian-French dictionary gives _syara_, _syarak_, and _sara_ as equivalents after _hukum_ in Abu Rashid & Stupoh's sense. From the Arabic root شرع. <?>


----------



## wishbook

Syari'ah generally means "Islamic" or "According to Islam" ...


----------

